# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Moronic Del City Officials

## Thunder

Well... Take it from an ex-resident, I know for sure just how stupid the Del City officials had done.

Del City Apartments To Evict Residents - Oklahoma City News Story - KOCO Oklahoma City

I lived at Eagle Point for nearly 3 years and only moved away from there due to bigger space with lower rent at Sunnyview.  If mom had not made me look at Sunnyview when I decided to renew yearly contract at Eagle Point, I would be staying there comfortly, but I am thankful to already have moved away before the idiotic harassment from the Del City officials terrorizing the residents.

Honestly, the Eagle Point complex is fine.  It is being kept clean and maintained.  That complex was for sure seeing improvements.  At no time is there any reason to "evict" the remaining residents that resides in the great-kept buildings.

Del City officials... If you're reading this... You've failed!   :Omg: 

I came close to switching units (from one floor to two floors) at Eagle Point.  Sunnyview have a fireplace, bigger space, a half-bath downstair, and washer/dryer connections is why I chose to move.

Del City officials... Keep it up, there won't be any apartments left in the city.

----------


## xknifexfight

why are they evicting residents?

----------


## bombermwc

That's one of the complexes owned by the California group that had been doing things to the buildings that made them unsafe and the city has been condeming the whole complex building by building for months. It really shouldn't have been a surprise since they've been boarding up doors and windows there for MONTHS now. As they described it, they had been going so far as to cut the 2X4 studs that are the structure of the building, so they could use them for other purposes. The owner has a long history of bringing apartments down and making them horrible. They also own Kristi Manor on Sooner, which is also being comdemed building by building until it can be torn down. I know it's crappy to be told you have to move out, but they warned everyone many months ago about what was going to happen.

----------


## jsibelius

Don't be so sure they're so moronic.  Have you seen this video from KFOR?

http://www.kfor.com/global/video/pop...nsumer&h1=City 

It starts at Kristie Manor, but moves to Eagle Point second.  The footage they got makes me wonder how people haven't gotten sick living there.

----------


## mmonroe

I'm glad to see them going down.

----------


## ejillparker

Although it's unforunate that these people are being kicked out of their homes, I can't say that I'm sad to see these apartments go. They are a blight on the city, but that's the least of it. They are unsafe, and truly a hazard to the people living there.

Not only are these complexes, Kristie Manor and Eagle Point, structurally unsound, they are rife with deadly black mold. This type of mold can cause severe respiratory distress and brain damage, and children are especially vulnerable to it. And you can bet there are a lot of children living in these units.

I say kudos to Del City for condemning these complexes. The owner is a well-known slumlord, who should be in jail for all I'm concerned. The tenants of these complexes, who are paying their hard-earned money to live there, deserve much, much better than what they are getting.

----------


## Redskin 70

according to the Oklahoman it was the apartment management and owner were the ones that ordered the residents to  move out at Jan 1.  Not the city.

according to the Oklahoman  the city only condemned some vacant apartments for habitation.

Now thats according to the Oklahomanhttp://www.newsok.com/del-city-tenan...rticle/3333398

----------


## jsibelius

Honestly...would you want to live there?  Even in the "good" apartments?  It's a hardship, especially at this time of the year, but the residents are ultimately being done a real favor.

----------


## xknifexfight

> That's one of the complexes owned by the California group that had been doing things to the buildings that made them unsafe and the city has been condeming the whole complex building by building for months. It really shouldn't have been a surprise since they've been boarding up doors and windows there for MONTHS now. As they described it, they had been going so far as to cut the 2X4 studs that are the structure of the building, so they could use them for other purposes. The owner has a long history of bringing apartments down and making them horrible. They also own Kristi Manor on Sooner, which is also being comdemed building by building until it can be torn down. I know it's crappy to be told you have to move out, but they warned everyone many months ago about what was going to happen.


kristi manor..thats the one right next to tinker that would flood all the time right?

----------


## xknifexfight

> don't be so sure they're so moronic.  Have you seen this video from kfor?
> 
> http://www.kfor.com/global/video/pop...nsumer&h1=city 
> 
> it starts at kristie manor, but moves to eagle point second.  The footage they got makes me wonder how people haven't gotten sick living there.


omg wow that is horrible!

----------


## Thunder

That video from KFOR is more graphic.  

I do feel that Kristie's Manor should be completely torn down.  I feel strongly that Eagle Point should not be torn down.  Best I can remember is one building that should be torn down (if not possible to restore), but the rest of the complex is fairly good.

Since all of these apartments are sold together constantly, I do have to say that about 2 months ago, these were sold again and is currently under new ownership/management.  People at Eagle Point is working hard.  I checked out their one bedroom loft/townhouse and it was totally up to statisifaction.  I almost moved into there until I found better deals at Sunnyview.

Eagle Point stands a great chance of acceptable recovery.

Here is something else I want to toss in...

Each year, the City of Del City have this "Christmas Lights Contest" in which of the 4 wards is divided up.  There is a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place for each of the 4 wards.  This is for the residential category.  There is also a business category contest as well.  Guess what?  Residents in an apartment never enjoy the benefit of being in a contest.  Never!  I've contacted the officials about this, but they felt that apartment residents are not worthy enough to take part in such contest.  No apartment category?!  Both thumbs down to the city.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> Each year, the City of Del City have this "Christmas Lights Contest" in which of the 4 wards is divided up.  There is a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place for each of the 4 wards.  This is for the residential category.  There is also a business category contest as well.  Guess what?  Residents in an apartment never enjoy the benefit of being in a contest.  Never!  I've contacted the officials about this, but they felt that apartment residents are not worthy enough to take part in such contest.  No apartment category?!  Both thumbs down to the city.


I wonder how many residents of apartments have their electricity bill as part of their rent.  I wonder if that is one reason.  Another, is the liability that could come from apartment dwellers crawling around hanging lights.  And let's face it, a lot of apartment dwellers who get a full head of steam about putting UP lights would just as soon leave 'em up later on when the Christmas spirit has passed.  Yes, I know that is unfair to a lot of apartment dwellers.   I also remember that I had a different take on such things when I was renting instead of owning.  And was younger.

----------


## Thunder

I found a story on NewsOK (9) and I was going to paste it on here, but the whole browser shut down.  I really hate this temp comp.  It mentioned that the residents of the condemed buildings have until the 1st to vacant.  It also went on to say that the remaining residents have until the 15th to vacant.

EXCUSE ME???  The city is shutting down the entire complex and forcing people to flee!

But...look on the bright side... The city will have to choke on the $25,000 water and garbage debt-o-land.

It really make me steam hotter than the sun to see how these residents in great buildings to be evicted.  Now, that is way too far.

Thankfully I am now living on the other side of the 44th street.  :Smile:

----------


## Bobby821

are the Eagle Point apartments they are speaking of the old Autumn Glenn apartments? If they are then they were not much to speak of back when they were under the Autumn Glenn name so I would have to agree that they need to go.

----------


## amandagall5

Regardless of who told the tenants that they had to leave, surely it is better to have fewer decent apartments than allow people to live like this. These conditions must have been obvious to the tenants for some time, so it should come as no surprise that Del City condemned the buildings. As for the unpaid bills, they were probably never going to be paid anyway, if the buildings were allowed to deteriorate as much as this.

----------


## danielf1935

Regardless of rent prices, I would not let my dog, or for that matter, my very expensive ex-wife live in any or the apartments they have shown.

If the officials had done nothing and people became sick or injured, all we would hear is how the sorry Del City Officals failed to do their job!!!

----------


## jsibelius

> I wonder how many residents of apartments have their electricity bill as part of their rent.  I wonder if that is one reason.  Another, is the liability that could come from apartment dwellers crawling around hanging lights.  And let's face it, a lot of apartment dwellers who get a full head of steam about putting UP lights would just as soon leave 'em up later on when the Christmas spirit has passed.  Yes, I know that is unfair to a lot of apartment dwellers.   I also remember that I had a different take on such things when I was renting instead of owning.  And was younger.


Many homeowners do this.  I've been surrounded by them for years, including one a few years ago who decided their icicle lights made good porch lights for a whole year.  Yeah, your comment IS unfair to apartment dwellers.

----------


## PennyQuilts

Unfair to SOME apartment dwellers, certainly.  But I said that on the front end.  And I never said anything about home owners one way or the other.  The difference is that they can leave stuff up on their own property but apartment dwellers live in buildings owned by someone else.

----------


## Redskin 70

So Thunder, let me get this right.  Over half the buildings at eagle point are  boarded up .  Windows are broken out, I saw several doors kicked in.  Water is gushing out of a  building wall.  There is raw sewage in the parking lot.  I peaked in some of the open apartments and saw black mold,  falling  sheet rock and standing water.

I drove through the parking lot and noticed a bare slab from I guess a fire years ago and no fence around the swimming pool.

The pictures  that the news station showed  covered several different apartments.  Did you see the one pic of the ceiling  light with water in it.  That is an electrocution waiting to happen.  What about the one interview of the  deaf man with mold growing in the apartment he was living in.................We are talking about the same apartment complex arent we??????????

And about the city chocking on the lost $25,000, how absolutely childish and uneducated a statement.  Dont you realize that all the other tax payers of Del city will have to make up that difference some how.?????????????????/

Why would you take such childish glee about  such revenue loss??????????????

And why would you call the Del City officials  moronic for closing down a hell hole of squalor and filth that no  sane person  should be forced to live in........???
If that apartment  complex that I saw in the news reports is your definition of a fine place to live, I would hate to see what you thought was bad...................

Please dont bother to  reply, I can only absorb so  much cupidity  in a day.........

----------


## Redskin 70

> are the Eagle Point apartments they are speaking of the old Autumn Glenn apartments? If they are then they were not much to speak of back when they were under the Autumn Glenn name so I would have to agree that they need to go.


Yes the old Autumn Glenn  apartments.............Not much left of them is there :Congrats:

----------


## jsibelius

> Unfair to SOME apartment dwellers, certainly.  But I said that on the front end.  And I never said anything about home owners one way or the other.  The difference is that they can leave stuff up on their own property but apartment dwellers live in buildings owned by someone else.


Ok, yes...you did say "a lot" of apartment dwellers.  But the implication in your post as I read it was that apartment dwellers would put stuff up and never take it down and homeowners (unspoken, or house renters for that matter) would never do this.  Especially when you commented on your own thought process as a renter.  I thought this was indeed unfair.  

But I do agree that apartment renters should not be allowed to climb around on their buildings and hang lights because of the potential liability issue.  I further agree that lighting contests could certainly include an apartment category because many people have windows and balconies that can certainly be decorated nicely.

And now, I think we're hijacking this thread, which I think is a pretty important one.

----------


## Thunder

> So Thunder, let me get this right.  Over half the buildings at eagle point are  boarded up .  Windows are broken out, I saw several doors kicked in.  Water is gushing out of a  building wall.  There is raw sewage in the parking lot.  I peaked in some of the open apartments and saw black mold,  falling  sheet rock and standing water.
> 
> I drove through the parking lot and noticed a bare slab from I guess a fire years ago and no fence around the swimming pool.
> 
> The pictures  that the news station showed  covered several different apartments.  Did you see the one pic of the ceiling  light with water in it.  That is an electrocution waiting to happen.  What about the one interview of the  deaf man with mold growing in the apartment he was living in.................We are talking about the same apartment complex arent we??????????
> 
> And about the city chocking on the lost $25,000, how absolutely childish and uneducated a statement.  Dont you realize that all the other tax payers of Del city will have to make up that difference some how.?????????????????/
> 
> Why would you take such childish glee about  such revenue loss??????????????
> ...


Just making sure you realize that Kristie Manor is not Eagle Point.

The statement you've given is a lot more in sense for Kristie Manor.

Most of the buildings at Eagle Point is suitable for habitat.

I laughed so hard when you said there was no fence around the pools.  :LolLolLolLol:   Those pools started to not being maintained about a year or two ago, but they sure do have a fence.  :Omg:

----------


## Redskin 70

> Those pools started to not being maintained about a year or two ago, but they sure do have a fence.


 You have just made everyone else's point about the place.

Not being maintained a year or two ago.............doesnt sound like a great place to me............does it you????just asking
About the fences, dont you think you better go look for your self???????????//

and what about all the raw sewage in the back half of the complex?????????

Ok you been out of there a while, go look again       :Tiphat:

----------


## bombermwc

Thunder, you're all alone here man. If you had a pleasant experience at that complex, you are definitely in the minority. We can aknowledge the fact that there could have been a few units that weren't completely crapped out. But again, that isn't the case for most of the complex. And surely you would noticed a problem as unit by unit, the whole complex was being boarded up over the last 6 months. And Kristie Manor....the fire was probably the best thing to happen there because it gave the city a chance to step in.

Oh and by the way, the cost the city has put out will be charged back to the owners. The residents of Del City will not have to pay out of their pockets for this. Even if they have to go to court over it, the owner is given the bill. That's how condemnation works, the owner pays.

----------


## Thunder

Shouldn't there be some legal process for past owners to own up to the bills rather than the current new owner?

----------


## jsibelius

I believe the current owner was well aware of the problems when the property was purchased.  All debts are assumed when the property is purchased unless otherwise specified in the purchase agreement.  If there was some problem with the property that the previous owner was aware of but did not disclose to the current owner, he can sue the previous owner.  That is the legal process available to make the previous owner pay the bills.

----------


## easternobserver

There are no "new owners".  The current owners bought the property in 2005.  The "under new ownership" signs seen since then have been nothing but a marketing ploy.  These buildings are disgusting, and no one should be allowed to live there.  If animals were found in these buildings, it would be considered animal cruelty.  If prisoners were found there, the state jail inspector would shut them down.  Look at the video-  City Inspectors could not even go in to these places without respirators.

----------


## jsibelius

Well, that's not surprising, given the slumlord this guy seems to be.

----------


## Thunder

When I was there, the last manager I've seen took over a few months ago and she was with a company >>> "Mayan" or something close similar spelling had recently bought ownership.  So, from her words, all I know is that there is new ownership the past few months. She was bustin her behind to get things improved, but it all comes down to company budget provided available to her team.

----------


## Redskin 70

There is no new owner ship just the same ole.  Many be a new manager but nothing else.................................

----------


## Thunder

I read the Sunday Sun today and discovered what the Del City Police (aka Clowns) are doing.  Anyone caught warming their car on a cold morning with at least one door unlocked will be ticketed over $100. 

I understand their claim that these people warming up their car is an open invitation to crime theft, but the ticket price is a bit too far. There was nothing said about a 1st time warning, but it is most likely the Clowns is desperate for cold cash.

Cold cash, oh the irony!

----------


## Redskin 70

> I read the Sunday Sun today and discovered what the Del City Police (aka Clowns) are doing.  Anyone caught warming their car on a cold morning with at least one door unlocked will be ticketed over $100. 
> 
> I understand their claim that these people warming up their car is an open invitation to crime theft, but the ticket price is a bit too far. There was nothing said about a 1st time warning, but it is most likely the Clowns is desperate for cold cash.
> 
> Cold cash, oh the irony!


what does this have to do with Eagle slumland?

We already know you dont like the police any police.............why rehash that old festering arrest?  Has the snitch got out of jail yet???????????

Leaving a car running with the keys in the ignition is not just a Del City Ordinance.  It is a state law and is enforced everywhere.

They would rather give   the idiots who leave their cars running a ticket as get into a high speed pursuit with a stolen car that has a kid in the back.

Hum a mom  leaves her car running with an infant in the back seat and then screams on the tv station "MY BABYYYYYYYYYY" when the car gets stolen.....OMG...........get real thunder....................... :Omg:

----------


## ejillparker

I drove by the Kristie Manor apartments yesterday and today and it looks like they are mostly vacated. I never realized just how bad the condition of this complex was in outward appearance until I was actually paying attention. There is a unit that has obvious fire damage on the side that faces 29th. There is a lot of debris and standing water in the parking lot. There are also many doors hanging open and broken windows, which is hazardous in my opinion. I hope the city makes haste in the demolition.

----------


## Thunder

> We already know you dont like the police any police.............why rehash that old festering arrest?  Has the snitch got out of jail yet???????????


Just the Del City police department.  They're corrupted.  MWC police department does their jobs more honestly.  OKC is...well...one of them killed a family dog out of pure joy shooting.

What snitch?

----------


## venture

Why do I feel this thread is more of a Jerry Springer show than anything?

----------


## Redskin 70

Probably because the OP leads one in that direction.

You should see the one about walls bargin center.............

----------


## bombermwc

Wow Thunder....uh how inaccurate can a statement about police departments be. FYI - I have a cousin that works for the Del City PD. He is about opposite of everything you say as you can get. Honest hard worker that just got back from serving his country. Next time you want to make a blanket statment like that, keep that crap to yourself. You are the moronic idiot.

----------


## Midtowner

> ...one of them killed a family dog out of pure joy shooting.


I'm guessing the dog wasn't a miniature schnauzer.

----------


## Thunder

> Wow Thunder....uh how inaccurate can a statement about police departments be. FYI - I have a cousin that works for the Del City PD. He is about opposite of everything you say as you can get. Honest hard worker that just got back from serving his country. Next time you want to make a blanket statment like that, keep that crap to yourself. You are the moronic idiot.


I don't know who your cousin is, but I do know certain officers there that buried witnesses and truths just to go after someone.  Fortunately, they failed since the DA recently dropped charges due someone came close to dropping a huge bombshell aganist the DA team and the officiers that filed reports.

As you had said about your cousin, I hope he doesn't get himself mixed up in a situation with the other corruputed officers. It's sad to see how bad cops can turn a good cop into their way.

----------


## Millie

Thunder, for somebody who doesn't live in Del City anymore, you sure do spend an awful lot of time and effort caring about what goes on there.  

Sorry if something bad happened to you there, but to complain about the city's retail stores, police, apartment condemnations, "moronic" (or whatever you called them) city officials, new development, land transactions, etc...  

Does your back hurt from the giant chip on your shoulder?  

The word "troll" comes to mind, even...

----------


## bombermwc

Every city in the world has good and bad people working in every department...just like every other company. It's like someone saying that because one person gave someone a ticket, that the whole department must be full of jerks. It's over exaggerating and completely blowing the situations out of proportion. Everywhere has a few bad apples, but stop trying to make it sound like the whole city of del city is one big corrupt group of people....beacuse it's not.

----------


## mmonroe

why are people so quick to throw the word troll out.

----------


## Redskin 70

is that as bad as "moronic idiots" and "all pooolice are corrupt"? :Tiphat:

----------


## plmccordj

I posted a blog about this and some pictures here... Del City’s Challenges and Opportunities

----------


## Redskin 70

Wow, now you put some great work into that piece .........You were busy today..... :Yourock:

----------


## gmwise

Thunder is and always been a crabby and crab infested never was been.
If it wasn't for sites like this no one will notice his mindless and blanket statements.
My suggestion is to ignore him/it.
Sooner or later the nut cops will find him and put him into a psyc ward.
I hope I fed his nonsense mind and paranoria.

----------


## Thunder

PLM, that's a nice blog.

The area that you had spoken of being the forbidden zone....are you sure?  It wasn't that long ago it was filled with a major trailer park during its time.  Just how much of the area is forbidden?  There is a house in that area, too.  I think it is odd to have it forbidden, since there is tons of buildings all around this one small area.

I could never understand why that new Albertsons building at the time had a huge banner "Thank You TAFB".  It seem that the entire city have to battle TAFB to develop.

I can't wait for the constructions to speed up.  This will be really interesting to see how they're going to work with the creek.  I hope they will keep it and add fountains.

----------


## plmccordj

Honestly Thunder I have no idea whether any of it is officially forbidden.  I just hear things like everything else.  Nothing official.

As far as Albertsons/Williams/Homeland, I am sure a lot of that is just an assumption that half the Del City population works at Tinker.  I know my wife and I both work at Tinker in a program office.  I can wallk to that store from my house.

----------


## bombermwc

The area on Sooner has been "discouraged" from development by Tinker since it's inception. The NW/SE runway is the reason, and we all know that. It's the tired crap of the fligth path that Tinker has thrown on us for decades. There were several steps that sort of eventually made Tinker stuff it. 1 was a tornado way back in the late 80's early 90's ( can't remember exactlly when it was) that took out the old methodist church camp where the Tinker Industrial Park is now. The land was bough up and the process bagan to change then and there. Because buildings started going in, the complaints started rolling in too. "If they can put people there, why can't someone else?"

Poeple love to create elaborate stories about why nothing else was ever developed, but there really isn't any magic crazy answer. It's basic and easy to understand. No one wanted to develop. Even Wal-Mart came in and was scared off by Tinker. This was supposed to be the origional Super Center site, a full decade before they moved anywhere. MWC also refused a conversion of the Reno/Midwest building because of the size of the parking lot....thank goodness they did. I'd rather have an empty wally world there than that ghetto walmart....and MWC didn't exactlly come out losing money with 29th coming in at the same time...but I digress.

So even when there were interested developers, they didn't have the balls to say, "you know what, I'm going to go ahead and develop because I know it's going to work, and I know Tinker is being their normal overly cautious weirdos. As the years went on, the opposition to devlopment decreased and Del City worked more and more to make the land attractive. That's one reason for the push to move the trailer park out. Opening up that plot of land created a much more attractive reactangle of land, a 1/2 mile long, to develop an amazing about of whatever. 

The house....it's been there since it was farm land....before anyone even cared about anything over there, MWC and DC were both infants...not even...at the time it was built. Someone will have to offer HUGE sums of money to move them, or they'll have to take it with emminent domain. I would fully expect the house to pass through the family of whomever owns it so they can keep it. Wouldn't you want to keep your grandparents frontier home too?

----------


## Thunder

What's being done right now on the northern side is a start, but I wish the process is quicker.  Already a resturant is slowly coming along and it wouldn't be long before more buildings start to pop up.  It will spread south.  The people in the house will have to be prepared, because it wouldn't just work with having a lone house in the middle of a massive shopping center.  Del City could officially rezone the entire area for business purpose and the house will have to go, unless someone comes up with a genius plan to convert it into a museum.

As for the shopping center plans, anyone know if the entire land is posted for sale?  I wonder if we can get the developers of MWC 29th interested to expand their projects to this area.  Another thing is that I hope good businesses take up spaces, not just cell phone and loan places.

I'm not looking for hotels in this area.  Maybe a 10+ floors hotel in place of the Kristie Manor apartment.  The rest, I want to see mega retailers in the mix with many smaller retailers and small businesses and all sorts of resturants.

----------


## bombermwc

There's a problem in the area though. We're getting very heavily saturated with businesses now. 29th brough in a number of places that weren't already in the area, but what are we missing? 

Bookstore - for sure.
We can move GNC, Finish Line, and Bath and Body Works out of Heritage
Maybe Sears can anchor the area?
What else though? You won't see a Belk's go in with Kohl's so close. There aren't really many others around that fit that niche.

----------


## Thunder

Yeah, a lot of typical retailers had already taken residence on 29th in MWC.  It will be tough, but never impossible.  I read someone on here hearing a rumor about Sears relocating, so that's a start.

What about Dillards?  Are they capable of being a stand-alone store within a shopping center?  I think they can do that.

There's still Office Depot that may be interested to reside near the interstate.  Maybe Westlake Ace Hardware will relocate to there and close the old one already on 15th and Sunnylane.

We can take in a book store, but which one? I hope the right one moves in.

Del City will need to seriously attempt with the developments being upscale, because the rest of the city is filled with lower rate stores.

----------


## oneforone

> I'm not looking for hotels in this area.  Maybe a 10+ floors hotel in place of the Kristie Manor apartment.  The rest, I want to see mega retailers in the mix with many smaller retailers and small businesses and all sorts of resturants.


You are not going to see a high rise building that close to Tinker.

----------


## Lauri101

"Full Circle East" would be ideal, but really just about any bookstore would do!  Heck, I'd take Books A Million or any of the big chains.  If they build it, we will read!

----------


## Redskin 70

> "Full Circle East" would be ideal, but really just about any bookstore would do!  Heck, I'd take Books A Million or any of the big chains.  If they build it, we will read!


Sister Lauri, I gather that means you really want a book store  here somewhere huh?
LOL :Dizzy:

----------


## Lauri101

Redskin, my friend, you have no idea!

I spend a lot of money at Amazon.com, but I miss the smell of a brick and mortar store!  I like to touch and read before I buy, plus you can't browse for unknown authors or literary treasures online.

Yes, I want a bookstore - either east or south OK County.  I know that I'm not the only one!

----------


## jsibelius

> Yeah, a lot of typical retailers had already taken residence on 29th in MWC.  It will be tough, but never impossible.  I read someone on here hearing a rumor about Sears relocating, so that's a start.
> 
> What about Dillards?  Are they capable of being a stand-alone store within a shopping center?  I think they can do that.
> 
> There's still Office Depot that may be interested to reside near the interstate.  Maybe Westlake Ace Hardware will relocate to there and close the old one already on 15th and Sunnylane.
> 
> We can take in a book store, but which one? I hope the right one moves in.
> 
> Del City will need to seriously attempt with the developments being upscale, because the rest of the city is filled with lower rate stores.


I don't think Office Depot is going to be opening any new stores for a while.  We're lucky to be keeping the ones we have.

----------


## Thunder

> You are not going to see a high rise building that close to Tinker.


There's a mega building bank just down the street.  Ain't that far considering how huge a plane is and the speed.  There's another bank down the street, corner of 29th and Air Depot.  Really, no one should fall for excuses TAFB disses out.

----------


## bombermwc

True that....think about how many cities have high rises on the outside perimeters of the airport. Now i don't think there's any way anyone is going to build a 10 floor hotel there, but Tinker is done having their say on this project. The lone opposing voice is gone. But there's no demand whatsoever for a hotel like that there. When there is every other hotel known to man in the area already, what else would go in? Remember there's still on in the works for 29th and Mid-America once the new Fire Station #2 is built and the circle can be vacated. I would see that location much more likely to get a larger hotel simply because it's not in the flight path at all, and the area is already established.

----------


## Thunder

I drove by on 15th and Midwest Blvd earlier today and found that the Uptown Plaza is useless.  Developers spent millions to fix up on the west end, but those spaces remain empty, so money lost on that project.  Hancock Fabric, Michaels, and Langston can relocate to I-40 Sooner Rd.

Any chance that any of the Del City officials reading this thread?  It would be nice to feed them ideas, so they can start on offering businesses to relocate.  Maybe some kind of tax deal and I think Del City have lower tax than MWC.  I also think that Langston is in need of relocating to gain a better traffic for the store.

----------


## ejillparker

> Redskin, my friend, you have no idea!
> 
> I spend a lot of money at Amazon.com, but I miss the smell of a brick and mortar store!  I like to touch and read before I buy, plus you can't browse for unknown authors or literary treasures online.
> 
> Yes, I want a bookstore - either east or south OK County.  I know that I'm not the only one!


I second the bookstore idea. Amazon is great, but sometimes I just need to browse, or I don't have enough time to order online. It is so irritating having to drive to NW Expressway and May to go to B&N or Borders. It is unfathomable to me that there is not a bookstore closer to this part of town. I would welcome ANY larger bookstore, Barnes and Noble, Borders, Books A Million, etc.

----------


## Redskin 70

Sister Lauri,
talked with a guy today that know the developer.  He will drop a dime on the developer for the book store.
If I hear anything I will let you know. :Kicking:

----------


## bombermwc

> I drove by on 15th and Midwest Blvd earlier today and found that the Uptown Plaza is useless.  Developers spent millions to fix up on the west end, but those spaces remain empty, so money lost on that project.  Hancock Fabric, Michaels, and Langston can relocate to I-40 Sooner Rd.
> 
> Any chance that any of the Del City officials reading this thread?  It would be nice to feed them ideas, so they can start on offering businesses to relocate.  Maybe some kind of tax deal and I think Del City have lower tax than MWC.  I also think that Langston is in need of relocating to gain a better traffic for the store.



That's not accurate. The two front facing shops are empty, but if you go down Key  Blvd, you'll see that all of the previous tenants are still there. Plus Phase II is actually more full than it was before with Locke moving from across the street. The Oklahoma Journal is the place that needs some tenants. I haven't been inside to see the layout, but I don't know if it's even done inside. And FYI, in Phase III, it will be a face lift to the current tenants like Phase II was....not as drastic as Phase I. You can email North Star and they'll fill you in with lots of info.

As far as Langston's, they're not going to move anywhere, they like cheap rent more than anything. They won't want to pay the rent of a new facility. Plus I don't really see any of the current tenants moving for the same reason. Plus if they're going to get a facelift to their fronts, and keep the cheaper rent, why move? They're all like Westlake, no matter where it is, the people that shop there will drive to it, so location doesnt matter. It's not as though Hancocks is going to get more business because it faces I-40. They'll just have higher rent...plus they just reworked the inside of that store not long ago.

----------


## Lauri101

> Sister Lauri,
> talked with a guy today that know the developer.  He will drop a dime on the developer for the book store.
> If I hear anything I will let you know.



I'll dance at your next wedding! :Dance: 

What a great brother you are!

----------


## mireaux

you know what the real problem is? look around at the Mid-Del, and youll see that there have been very few new apartment complexes erected in the last 20 or 30 yrs.

in fact, the only one that comes to mind thats new is the ones off of 10th and air depot on the southwest corner that was thrown up about 5 or 7 years ago.

so wheres the new apartment complexes being developed?...edmond, moore, norman....anywhere besides Mid-Del which strives for urban renewal and gentrification in many parts of its area.

----------


## Thunder

Hey, bout the closure of the Eagle Point complex.  I'm laughing and in shock that the city is failing to maintain the complex!  Drive by, you'll see the lawn everywhere is SO FRICKIN TALL!  The management did fine with the landscaping works, but with them being gone, the city is ultimately the cause of the end result eyesore.

mireaux, there's another complex on Sooner Rd, but I'm not sure if that's OKC, MWC, or DC.  First Southern Baptist Church down the street still maintain their Del City status.

----------


## bombermwc

That's Kristie Manor....it's in Del City. I haven't figured out why they haven't finished boarding up that place either. They started the process around the same time the did Eagle Point. I say, if you're going to condem it, then bulldoze the place and stop wasting time. The owners are the ones that end up paying for the dozing and cleanup anyway so it's not like it will cost taxpayers anything. Right now, they are both dangerous eye sores.

----------


## easternobserver

yesterday's oklahoman said the apartments were owned by banks.  i dont think the city owns them.

----------


## Redskin 70

According to the papers, Del City  is in a lawsuit with the owner of kristie and have been enjoined by  the courts to stop the proceedings to condemn and tear down those  nasty apts.
Yes, Eagle oints lokoks bad and that will make it easier when Del City does move to condemn the property.
I understand from a friend at City hall that the cost to tear down the apts  range around $900,000  for each complex...............

----------


## Thunder

Ya see, the management took great care maintaining the lawns at Eagle Point until Del City got high on drugs.

----------


## easternobserver

You sure have an interesting idea of how to take care of something.  Didnt you see the news reports?  Icicles of mold hanging down from ceilings, holes in roofs, walls and floors.  It seems like the City didnt act fast enough.  You keep saying how much you liked living there....I dont get it.  Is the place you live now just as crappy?

----------


## Thunder

Some issues with one or two buildings.  Everyone knows how the news overblow everything in their reports.  Most of the buildings on the complex was in great shape, mine included.

----------


## bombermwc

If you had a good unit in either of those places, you weren't the common man. I had a friend that lived at Kristie Manor for a short time. Little did they know what their family was getting in to there. It wasn't a "good" complex in any way. Even when it was newer, it still had a bad reputation. Go check out the records on how often amulances and cops are called out there. I have relatives in both areas and they had a very poor outlook on the place. And from what I understand, Kristie was nice compared to Eagle.

I can see the side of the arguement where you don't see the damage. I had a similar experience when i lived in Parkview in MWC (ugh). My neighbor's ceiling collapsed in her closet in a rainstorm just a few weeks before our building was scheduled to have a new roof put on. The new owners had been moving through the complex replacing all the roofs and fences. They didn't want to let them out of their lease because they were a few short weeks from having the whole thing worked out.  And it did collapse during a BIG storm...not the average kind, and it's not as though they didn't repair it, patch the roof, and clean it all up. Her closet butted right up to mine but I never knew anything happened until I saw her on the channel 5 news. Does that mean the whole complex is bad and the management is out to run everyone into the ground? No...just bad circumstances...and they did end up letting them move. That place was pretty quiet, but it doesnt have a great track record either.

But back to Kristie and Eagle...At least Parkview cleaned up and treated to prevent mold from growing. These places never did anything even close. They let mold grow in the carpet, and the hanging kind....that takes a LOOOONG time to grow like that. It's a chronic problem. Not to mention the fact that they were causing structural damage to buildings making them unsafe. Just because the siding on the outside makes a place LOOK ok, doesn't mean that underneath, a pandora's box doesn't lurk.

If you had a good relationship there, that's great....but you have to realize that wasn't common to the complexes. No one is sad to see them go, but I'm sure we all agree that the city is moving far too slowly on leveling the structures.

----------


## Redskin 70

Bomber,
ya missed the point that the City was stopped by a Judge in tearing down the Kristie manor,
That being said..............just keep an eye on it, according to my buddy its coming down shortly like before the end of summer..........

----------


## bombermwc

I don't care who does it, as long as someone tears them down.

----------


## Redskin 70

they all three will be torn down.
Developers are looking at two of them for commercial  use now.
As I understand the big draw back, besides the courts sticking their nose in is the actual cost to tear them down.
Nearly $900,000  for each location...................why...............asbes  toses

That being said, I did notice on the Del City web  page that planning  :Woowoo: had an agenda item to change the zoning for the two ghetto locations at Scott and I-40.........................haven't heard though what happened.............

----------

